# Can you down tune a headless guitar?



## Blackbog3 (Dec 29, 2012)

I know that a lot of them have set string length, so is it possible to get a headless model into a lower tuning, say c or lower?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Dayn (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmm? All guitars have a set string length: that's the scale length. You just might need to cut off extra string, depending on the design. Other than that, the only thing I can think of are double ball-end strings which I think Steinberger use. You're simply limited by how thick of a string you can find with two ball ends. But not all headless guitars need that at all.

The only reason you couldn't tune a headless guitar down would be if it originally possessed one before you strung it up.


----------



## in-pursuit (Dec 30, 2012)

it can be difficult to downtune some headless systems because they cannot accomodate the thickness of the strings. I know the Steinberger T-Trem was designed to only take up to 46 which would be a problem for some people, that being said you may be able to have custom strings made to overcome this.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 31, 2012)

The Strandberg bridge loads up to 80 gauge.

I think I understand what the OP is saying, though: Tuning range. I.e. can you switch between tunings or is there not enough range on the tuners? Is that it? Kind of like trying to tune with only the fine tuners on a Floyd?
I've no idea, never used a headless.


----------



## Blackbog3 (Dec 31, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> The Strandberg bridge loads up to 80 gauge.
> 
> I think I understand what the OP is saying, though: Tuning range. I.e. can you switch between tunings or is there not enough range on the tuners? Is that it? Kind of like trying to tune with only the fine tuners on a Floyd?
> I've no idea, never used a headless.


My post was vague, I admit. This is what I was trying to get at, is it like a standard guitar where I can go pretty much any tuning or is it set. I've always liked how they look, but there's little info about doing dropped and lower tunings on the web, and it's very rare I play in standard e.

Pretty much I have a go ahead to buy a nice 6'er this coming month and I've been narrowing down what I want, and I''ve been looking at a carvin hh1 as an option. The lack of being able to down tune is a deal breaker.

Apologies if this is a nub question.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 1, 2013)

understood  Kind of like how you can't downtune far on locking tuners if you pull the string real tight (i.e. dont have enough winding)

Sorry I have no idea as to the answer.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 1, 2013)

well how about this, instead of tuning to standard, and then going down, you just tune to whatever tuning you want as soon as you put the string in? i dont know know much about headless systems so i may look like a jackass, sorry haha.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Jan 1, 2013)

When I say the Haarp Machine last month, he was using a headless and I'm pretty sure they're tuned to drop C


----------



## Blackbog3 (Jan 1, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> well how about this, instead of tuning to standard, and then going down, you just tune to whatever tuning you want as soon as you put the string in? i dont know know much about headless systems so i may look like a jackass, sorry haha.



That's pretty much what I'm asking is possible.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## celticelk (Jan 1, 2013)

So your question really is "does a headless instrument have the option for heavy strings that will support downtuning?" To which the answer is: it depends on the instrument. If it requires double-ball-end strings, then you might have some problems depending on your preferred tuning and tension. If it can accept standard strings, then just load up with your preferred gauges and go. The HH1's promo material specifically says that it will accept standard strings as well as double-ball, so I don't think you'll have to worry about this.


----------

